

Should I leave my current position? - developer786

I am sure most of you will understand my reason to remain anonymous in this post, with that said: I have been offered the following posts, and am deliberating on their acceptance, your help would be very much appreciated.<p>Firstly, whoami: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=developer786<p>I am not a born coder, I know that, therefore for the second post, I will be working very very hard. Where I am currently, I am very comfortable.<p>Current Post
- Windows&#x2F;Linux Administrator &#x2F; DevOP
- Large Private Healthcare company with good financial backing &#x2F; profitable.
- Job Security: Medium&#x2F;High
- Environment: Working with a team of 30 2nd and 3rd line support
- No Stock options or shares
- Salary: $63K
- The role: Little development experience, lots of Linux Admin Experience, training in any sysadmin courses provided once every 2 years.<p>New Post
- Developer(bash&#x2F;php&#x2F;ruby&#x2F;python) &#x2F; Linux Administrator 
- Private Telecommunications company with private shareholder backing &#x2F; breaking even.
- Job Security: Low&#x2F;Medium
- Environment: Working From Home
- Stock options
- Salary: $84K
- The role: Developing bespoke applications in the above languages for a range of customer requirements. Developing and extending Linux based applications.&lt;p&gt;Your help, If I don&#x27;t get to thank you later, is very much appreciated.
======
zimpenfish
(disclaimer: I have no mortage, no kids, and I'm a contractor with no job
security)

More money, more family time, more learning + experience? I'd say go for it.
Telco developers can pick up a lot of side-knowledge which may help you in
future endeavours.

~~~
developer786
Thanks, agree.

Part of the reason I applied for this new role, is that I need the kick to get
projects to completion. In the last 5 years, I have taken ideas to 85%
completion without coding anything myself and then the oDesk/freelancer dev
disappears/let me down.

Two months later, a weekend side project is posted here on HN or TC, which has
launched successfully and become a funded start-up. Worse thing is, their app
is doing EXACTLY what I was 12 months ago, in some cases better and in some,
worse.

I am left gutted, demotivated, out of pocket (lucky I have a very
understanding wife) and with code I cant understand and complete. It gets
worse...100% of these start-ups which i have part complete, go on to get round
B/C and or get swallowed. I am in losses close to $20K following my dream of
creating a successful product and begging developers to code it.

That thought alone is pushing me to take the second job.

------
devoooops
Having been in a similar position myself, It's hard to let go of a nice cushy
position and it's not always about pay, but in this case, the pay is better in
the new job, the risk is higher but then...no pain no gain!

go for it, take the risk!!

~~~
developer786
Should mention I have a mortgage ($200K) and a family (2 beautiful kids) to
support. I am also 35 so feel it may be too late to take the risk like this?

------
marktangotango
Seems simple, if you want to go into development, pick 2. If you want to do
Linux admin, pick 1.

~~~
developer786
Sorry, didnt make myself clear...have updated. I am already doing the first
job, have been for a number of years. The challenge is still there, albeit not
like what the second job offers i.e. a very steep climb.

